# What Wood to use for Built-Ins



## Sahefner (Jul 27, 2011)

I am planning to put a large built-in bookcase in my study. The contractor indicated that Poplar and Walnut were possible options. For the experts, which type of wood would you recommend? Poplar or Walnut? Or should I look for another kind of wood?

Also, we would like to stain the wood a dark dark brown.

Thanks!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Sahefner said:


> I am planning to put a large built-in bookcase in my study. The contractor indicated that Poplar and Walnut were possible options. For the experts, which type of wood would you recommend? Poplar or Walnut? Or should I look for another kind of wood?
> 
> Also, we would like to stain the wood a dark dark brown.
> 
> Thanks!


Between Poplar and Walnut, there's no comparison. Walnut is a much more decorative wood, and more dense. It is dark brown to start with. My vote is Walnut. Mahogany would be another choice.












 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

As cabinetman says. There is no comparrison between popular and walnut.

Walnut is one of the most beautiful woods in my opinion. Also much more expensive than popular. With walnut I would just finish natural.

Popular I would only use if I was going to finish in a color.

If you are not familiar with walnut then you need to go to a high end furniture store and have them show you some products.

George


----------



## Sahefner (Jul 27, 2011)

How much more expensive would Walnut be?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Sahefner said:


> How much more expensive would Walnut be?


You would have to check in your area.











 







.


----------



## clampman (Oct 20, 2006)

You can count on Walnut being WAY more expensive than poplar most everywhere. Also be advised that sapwood (whick is very light in walnut and cherry) is not considered a fault.

However, to get a good even, dark stain in poplar will require a professional finisher, or you will wind up with a blotchy looking mess. So the walnut, finished naturally, may not actually cost any more after all is said and done.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## catfishcarpenter (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome sahefner, a friend of mine just did a whiskey step up cab, out of poplar and alder, but if you got some pics your looking at of some, show me i'm thinking of doing one as well


----------



## Sahefner (Jul 27, 2011)

Guys, thanks for the insights. I can see that Walnut is the runaway pick. I just wish the contractor would get back to me with the Walnut price.

I never new wood could be so complicated. For the experts, will you rank the following woods? Remember, we want to stain it a dark brown.

Alder, Maple, Red Oak, White Oak, Poplar, and Walnut. 

Thanks!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Sahefner said:


> Guys, thanks for the insights. I can see that Walnut is the runaway pick. I just wish the contractor would get back to me with the Walnut price.
> 
> I never new wood could be so complicated. For the experts, will you rank the following woods? Remember, we want to stain it a dark brown.
> 
> ...


I would start with either Walnut or Mahogany.












 







.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

How bout cherry. I dont like to stain it, but it darkens quickly.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Sahefner said:


> Guys, thanks for the insights. I can see that Walnut is the runaway pick. I just wish the contractor would get back to me with the Walnut price.
> 
> I never new wood could be so complicated. For the experts, will you rank the following woods? Remember, we want to stain it a dark brown.
> 
> ...


To rank woods as to which it is the best to use, we have to know what use you will be putting them to.

Each of those would be the best in a given use.

George


----------



## Sahefner (Jul 27, 2011)

I plan on building a large built-in bookcase in my study. It is roughly 13 feet long and 10 feet tall.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

Walnut would only need an oil finish applied to it (Tung Oil & Walnut is beautiful). Mahogany would cost about half as much as walnut and will look great as well with just an oil finish. Alder & Poplar are good woods but staining them dark takes a lot of work as others have mentioned.

Are you building this yourself or having it built? If you are doing it yourself walnut & mahogany are hard woods to work with while poplar is pretty forgiving and easy to use.


----------



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

Walnut is the only way to go its beautiful wood and I would finish it with Tung or danish oil for a terrific looking addition


----------



## renovatio (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome! One thing to keep in mind is that although walnut is beautiful, it is very expensive and can be hard to work with. I made costly mistakes on my first couple projects. If you're just starting out my recommendation would be to go with cheaper stock, or start with a smaller project- unless you're a really fast learner you'll probably end up ruining some of you stock (which if you're using walnut can get expensive quick). Just an opinion. Good luck!


----------



## Dave R (Jul 13, 2011)

All of my painted built-ins are made with poplar wood and birch ply. If they want to spend the money I will make it out of any species of wood they want. I do love a nice mahogany built in with a low sheen clear...


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

For reference: When I took the table building classe earlier this year - prices were roughly:

poplar: $3 / board foot
Mahogany: $5 / board foot
Walnut: $7 / board foot
Cherry: $10 / board foot

This was at a shop that buys A LOT of lumber directly from the mill. While not exact pricing it should get you a ballpark figure.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

I love the look of walnut cherry and mahogony they all look great but are very costly even more expensive for be because I tend to goof up sometimes with pine or popular it is no big deal but with cherry costing atleast 10 a board foot if you screw up your introubel

Sent from my iPod touch using Wood Forum


----------



## Sahefner (Jul 27, 2011)

What about Oak? No one has really mentioned it yet. It is a nice hard wood with a nice grain. 

Would oak stain well? Thoughts?


----------



## Blumpkinson (Jul 11, 2011)

Sahefner said:


> What about Oak? No one has really mentioned it yet. It is a nice hard wood with a nice grain.
> 
> Would oak stain well? Thoughts?


I'm building a coffee table out of red oak right now. It's very hard so make sure your tools are very sharp. 

As for staining it, i bought dark walnut transtint dye. I mixed it with water and it looks amazing. Nice even color.

I would definitely recomend oak. It would look way better than popular and is much cheaper than walnut.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Sahefner said:


> What about Oak? No one has really mentioned it yet. It is a nice hard wood with a nice grain.
> Would oak stain well? Thoughts?


Oak wasn't mentioned because your first post you singled out a choice between Poplar (light colored) and Walnut (dark colored). You said this:


Sahefner said:


> I am planning to put a large built-in bookcase in my study. The contractor indicated that Poplar and Walnut were possible options. For the experts, which type of wood would you recommend? Poplar or Walnut? Or should I look for another kind of wood?
> 
> Also, we would like to stain the wood a dark dark brown.


Since you wanted to have a dark finish, starting with a dark wood might make sense.












 







.


----------



## framingrailman (Jun 29, 2010)

If you want rich and dark I would say walnut. I saw some walnut recently, stained ebony and it was fabulous. But you get what you pay for, I need a drink should it be beer or Irish whiskey.


----------



## clampman (Oct 20, 2006)

White oak stained dark would look very nice. It takes a very even stain. Walnut is gorgeous finished naturally. However, unlike Cherry, it fades with time and turns much lighter.

The grain in oak is much different from walnut, and the grain in white oak is generally more muted and not so wild as red oak. I would go to some furniture stores and look around to see what you like. 

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## wooddude (Jun 14, 2011)

red oak is no joke a cabinet industry standard,on ply it comes in rotary cut,or straight cut,i reccomend straight,stains well with a consistent color


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

Your best bet is veeneer plywood for back shelves, sides etc. Then use sodid wood for stills and rails. Oak ply and oak boards would be good price wise and it stains and finishes good. Most of the book case wouldn't show when its loaded with books anyway. Fir and pine stained.


----------

